# First timer for an EV project



## airjolly (Feb 20, 2009)

I would like to build an EV from a 94 Nissan Altima. The car is a standard trans front wheel drive. I am a first timer. I need to know what size motor would be best to use (watts, Amps, HP). What type controller, what voltage would be optimum for at least 300 mile range (or what I can get). Would like top end speed, medium to fast take-offs (will settle for what I can get being since this is my first time doing this). 
Parts: Where can I purchase the parts I need for this project?

I just want a pure EV vehicle for in town driving at first, then expand to long distance.


----------



## ga2500ev (Apr 20, 2008)

300 mile range is 5 to 10 times what the nominal range for an EV id st the current time. Expect to pay over $100,000 USD for a battery system that even has a hope of achieving that type range.

Let's start with the basics:

1) What is you minimal acceptable range?

2) What is you maximum possible budget?

Nothing else really matters until those two issues are addressed.

ga2500ev


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

airjolly said:


> at least 300 mile range


goooooood luck with that


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

As someone else here once stated:
You can have Performance, Range, Low Budget (pick only two).


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

airjolly said:


> I would like to build an EV from a 94 Nissan Altima. The car is a standard trans front wheel drive. I am a first timer. I need to know what size motor would be best to use (watts, Amps, HP). What type controller, what voltage would be optimum for at least 300 mile range (or what I can get). Would like top end speed, medium to fast take-offs (will settle for what I can get being since this is my first time doing this).
> Parts: Where can I purchase the parts I need for this project?
> 
> I just want a pure EV vehicle for in town driving at first, then expand to long distance.


Most of your EV's run in the neigborhood of about 40 to 70 miles top as far as rang gose. That is with your standard 120 to 144 volt pack using Lead acid. Now you can get exotic and go lithium and pay big bucks for it then might be looking at 60 to 90 miles per charge that with 170 volts and modest acceleration. Your best bet for a frist time EVer is to go to the EV Photo album. Do a yahoo search on that this sight has some very good EV conversions and some that are not so good. After about looking at 30 EVs you will get a good idea of what these things can do and what it will cost you.


----------



## airjolly (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks for the feed back. 60-70 miles is acceptable. That will get me to work and back with a single charge and is a good beginning. Now, to locate the products necessary for a 140 or 170 volt system. Do you have a good idea as to the type of controller or controller kit needed for such an endeavor?


----------



## Voltswagen (Nov 13, 2008)

airjolly
Using a 94 Altima as a donor car, you're going to need a Lithium Battery Pak to achieve 60 - 70 mile range unless you can recharge it for 8 hours while you are at work. If you can recharge at work using 110v then 70 miles roundtrip is doable.
If not be prepared to shell out some big bucks for a Lithium Pak.


----------



## frodus (Apr 12, 2008)

Read the thread for people just getting into EV's
http://www.diyelectriccar.com/forums/showthread.php/want-build-ev-do-starti-6441.html

As for what system you should get, you could do a DC system and spend a few grand plus batteries/adapter plate/hardware.... up to 20-50grand for something with more power and efficiency.... its all about budget. That is THE single most limiting factor with conversions.


----------

